# Who wants a MTL Expromiser V4?



## Silver

Hi guys

Who wants one of these?
Several have said this is a really top notch MTL RTA

*Raise your hands (by posting below)*

if we get enough interest I can maybe convince one of our vendors to bring in some for us

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I’m in 
X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@adriaanh 
@Jengz 

who else am I missing from that other thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Silver said:


> @adriaanh
> @Jengz
> 
> who else am I missing from that other thread?


I'm in
X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

I'm in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys
3 so far

let’s go

we got to get to a number that a vendor can’t refuse, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

@Timwis i just wanna ask ur expertise, this or the berserker v2, if you had to choose 1 which would it be?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Looks interesting this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Grand Guru 
@MrDeedz 
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> @Grand Guru
> @MrDeedz
> @Ruwaid


I got one from Sir Vape last year which I sold to Ruwaid. Too tight for my liking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> I got one from Sir Vape last year which I sold to Ruwaid. Too tight for my liking.



tight is good !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

I have another one coming in but another a second won't hurt so I'm in @Silver thank u
X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> I have another one coming in but another a second won't hurt so I'm in @Silver thank u
> X1



Thanks @Ruwaid 
Where’s your other one coming in from if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Thanks @Ruwaid
> Where’s your other one coming in from if I may ask?




@Silver , @Ruwaid and I ordered from Fasttech since they were the only one that have the bubble glass.
Package already delivered to @Rob Fisher's MyUS address and he will bring it in with his own items.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver , @Ruwaid and I ordered from Fasttech since they were the only one that have the bubble glass.
> Package already delivered to @Rob Fisher's MyUS address and he will bring it in with his own items.
> 
> .



Ah ok cool !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

@ddk1979 thanks Oom.
@Silver where were you thinking of bringing them in from bud?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> @ddk1979 thanks Oom.
> @Silver where were you thinking of bringing them in from bud?



read the OP @Ruwaid
Depending on how many people are interested I am thinking of asking one of the vendors to rescue us
Also will be a nice way of supporting a local vendor in this challenging time

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

I'm in x 1.
Would be good to know an estimate price so I can budget accordingly lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I’m just trying to see who would be interested so we can try show this thread to a potential vendor and see if they can bring some in for us. At market related prices. Ie what they would normally sell it for if they stocked it. Not expecting any favours or special pricing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@Silver Great idea, count me in...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @DarthBranMuffin 

*That's 7 so far* that have expressed interest.

Come lets get it up - then we can go twist someone's arm to bring them in for us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Thanks @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> *That's 7 so far* that have expressed interest.
> 
> Come lets get it up - then we can go twist someone's arm to bring them in for us!


Yeah guys lets do this soon lol. i have a huge problem with instant gratification, When i want something I want it there and then LOL, Gona have to work on my patience here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

I am getting one from Healthcabin and will let you know what i think of it once i get the chance to test it.
They only have "polished" in stock though.

https://www.healthcabin.net/exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta-p/21795.html

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh

Maybe a group buy from these guys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Maybe a group buy from these guys...



Busy browsing their site now and was thinking the exact same thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

I wanted to gauge the interest here to see if we could support a local vendor who wants to assist us.

If you want to use this thread to do a group buy - then cool - but that was not my intention or why I created the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I wanted to gauge the interest here to see if we could support a local vendor who wants to assist us.
> 
> If you want to use this thread to do a group buy - then cool - but that was not my intention or why I created the thread.


I'm happy either way. Which ever is more expedient.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> I'm happy either way. Which ever is more expedient.



Thanks @BioHAZarD 
I am not in a position to organise a group buy - I just dont have the time. 

But I haven't approached any of the vendors yet.
Let me chat to one or two and see what comes of it. 
We have about 7-10 interested buyers here.

If that doesn't work out - then perhaps someone can step forward and organise a group buy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> I am not in a position to organise a group buy - I just dont have the time.
> 
> But I haven't approached any of the vendors yet.
> Let me chat to one or two and see what comes of it.
> We have about 7-10 interested buyers here.
> 
> If that doesn't work out - then perhaps someone can step forward and organise a group buy


That's perfect @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Things are happening...

will let you know when I get feedback

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Things are happening...
> 
> will let you know when I get feedback


@Silver to the rescue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Not so fast guys

My sources are telling me that the manufacturer has stopped making this particular RTA.


Major bummer

So we going to have to hunt down remaining stock.

I will keep looking but I think ordering from whoever has it in stock is going to be the best route

If anyone would like to assist by organising a group buy now is the time to step forward. As I mentioned I just dont have the time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

KZOR said:


> I am getting one from Healthcabin and will let you know what i think of it once i get the chance to test it.
> They only have "polished" in stock though.
> 
> https://www.healthcabin.net/exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta-p/21795.html


@KZOR do you have contact details for us maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Hi Guy's,

Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.

Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.

Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.

Colour will be polished silver only. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.
> 
> Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.
> 
> Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.
> 
> Colour will be polished silver only.
> 
> Thanks


@Silver
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

I expect to see @Silver in on this. No excuses

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.
> 
> Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.
> 
> Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.
> 
> Colour will be polished silver only.
> 
> Thanks





adriaanh said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.
> 
> Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.
> 
> Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.
> 
> Colour will be polished silver only.
> 
> Thanks






adriaanh said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.
> 
> Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.
> 
> Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.
> 
> Colour will be polished silver only.
> 
> Thanks



@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Lets do this maane, Son trek Water!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

adriaanh said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Want to setup a pre-order, cost is around R700 delivered to SA collection from me or extra R100 if delivered to you after it arrives in SA.
> 
> Please PM me who is interested and who is willing to pay up front.
> 
> Need around 5-6 people to keep costs down.
> 
> Colour will be polished silver only.
> 
> Thanks



thanks very much @adriaanh 
I am in X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

3fvape only has the polished rta for $31
2fdeal has all 3 colours at $35
fasttech has the bubble glass

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Expromizer's for Xmas

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## adriaanh

Just a update we have 5 people that have indicated that they in. I have sent a message to the supplier. Once they come back to me I will confirm stock and final price and then I will give feedback.
I will then send everybody a PM with banking details and as soon as everybody has paid I will place the order. 
The supplier that we getting it from only has the polished silver. 
Hope the above is in order with everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Good morning, sorry, missed the messages yesterday, I am in!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good morning, sorry, missed the messages yesterday, I am in!!!


Thanks for the feedback, I will add you. 

Please note:
I am now going to close this GB so I can start arranging everything.
Will not be adding anymore people.
Thanks guys.
Will PM updates etc as they come in.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Thanks @adriaanh. Legend. Ok guys. So who's starting the group buy coz we need a matching mod now lol. Ok well I do hahaha. Something compact. Good chipset and the steel must MATCH


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks @adriaanh. Legend. Ok guys. So who's starting the group buy coz we need a matching mod now lol. Ok well I do hahaha. Something compact. Good chipset and the steel must MATCH



LOL.... Sir Vape has the Mixx in stock... might lean towards one of those maybe...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrDeedz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> LOL.... Sir Vape has the Mixx in stock... might lean towards one of those maybe...


Thanks. i dont know the diff between brushed and polished steel LOL, I want a small compact single batt or built in batt mod in POLISHED silver


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks. i dont know the diff between brushed and polished steel LOL, I want a small compact single batt or built in batt mod in POLISHED silver



Brushed has the streaks... polished is the shiny finger magnets... the Aspire/Sunbox Mixx in "quicksilver" will give you a good idea of both together... the mod is Brushed and the battery tube is polished... I think the V4 will look just awesome on it... and the Mod has Single 18350/18650 option as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The ball is rolling!!!

Thanks @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Brushed has the streaks... polished is the shiny finger magnets... the Aspire/Sunbox Mixx in "quicksilver" will give you a good idea of both together... the mod is Brushed and the battery tube is polished... I think the V4 will look just awesome on it... and the Mod has Single 18350/18650 option as well...


Check the mixx out. Eish not for me lol. Diff strokes for diff folks I guess bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

What u guys think of this mod? Looking for something matchy matchy for the expromiser :
GTX ONE


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

@MrDeedz It might be too small though, the GTX One is 22.7mm, the Expromizer V4 is 23mm. But for a MTL device the GTX One will work just as well as any other built in Variable Wattage devices out there. Nice form factor and with the same grippy insert as the Gen and Swag it will feel good too.


----------



## MrDeedz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @MrDeedz It might be too small though, the GTX One is 22.7mm, the Expromizer V4 is 23mm. But for a MTL device the GTX One will work just as well as any other built in Variable Wattage devices out there. Nice form factor and with the same grippy insert as the Gen and Swag it will feel good too.


Ah dang I didn't even spot the diameter. There will be overhang? Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta

Found this on my online vape shop travels

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## adriaanh

Adephi said:


> https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta
> 
> Found this on my online vape shop travels



You got to be kidding.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

adriaanh said:


> You got to be kidding.



It's ok, at least we have ours already... and the GB was a success! Thanks @adriaanh! When is the next one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> Soon


R150 shipping so now I don't feel so bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

